# Open a new Intel iMac



## genexxa

Ok, I'm searching for a way to open my iMac Intel Core Duo. For exemple, if I want to change the drive or replace a part what I do? Right now, I know how add or change the Ram but that's about it. Is there a way at all to open the new iMac?

Thank you


----------



## Commodus

Officially, a service technician has to open it, precisely because it's not designed to open without special knowledge (and possibly special tools). This is one of the few drawbacks to the current iMac design (which was also present for the very last iMac G5s): you can't get at anything but the RAM.


----------



## genexxa

I found this:

http://www.repairyourmac.com/iMac_Early_2006_20.pdf

it seems to be much more complicated than before...


----------



## hogie

From page 12:



> Removing the front bezel requires using a special access card (part 922-7172) to release latches located inside the upper corners of the front bezel.


Do you have to be an Apple Certified Tech or Reseller to order the SAC?


----------



## Digital_Gary

If you try this yourself, be *VERY* careful!

We had a customer bring in his iMac G5 w/isight after he tried to upgrade his own hard drive. While taking the front bezel off, he broke the LCD. Very expensive hard drive upgrade :yikes:


----------



## genexxa

Hey Digital Gary, can you tell me if I'm trying to change something and open my mac, what happen with my warranty?


----------



## bronzejolene

"Removing the front bezel requires using a special access card (part 922-7172) to release latches located inside the upper corners of the front bezel."

Not to encourage you trying this (cause it's a royal pain), I've used my library card in place of the apple sanctioned part. It does the trick, but that's only the start of replacing a hard drive, might be worth getting a service guy do it.


----------



## Gerbill

genexxa said:


> I found this:
> 
> http://www.repairyourmac.com/iMac_Early_2006_20.pdf
> 
> it seems to be much more complicated than before...


No kidding! When I get one of these puppies, I am _so_ going to buy AppleCare!


----------



## dona83

Opening up your iMac could (and that's a big could) void your warranty. If you break your LCD screen Apple sure as heck is not going to replace it for you. Even if you change your own RAM, that component is no longer their responsibility, although the rest of the computer is. (If a power supply blows they cannot blame it on your RAM... or can they...)

I would say don't do it, if you seen what the inside of an iMac looks like before, it's pretty complex.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Yikes, I didn't realize how tricky it was to open those suckers up. I have a Rev B G5 and its a breeze to open. Everything is laid out in front of you. So easy. I can give it a thorough cleaning every couple of months in no time.


----------



## Digital_Gary

genexxa said:


> Hey Digital Gary, can you tell me if I'm trying to change something and open my mac, what happen with my warranty?



Like others have said, if you physically break it, your fault and Apple won't do anything for you. If you get it apart and put it back together without damaging it you *should* be fine. It really depends on what tech you bring it to and what the problem you are having is. If you bring it to Apple with a non-apple drive installed, they could and likely would say that they don't have to cover the warranty. If you bring it to an authorized tech and they can prove that the problem occuring is not the fault of the drive or your installation, you should be okay.


----------

